# Herman Witsius on the advantage of baptism to pious children



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 21, 2021)

... How dear to pious hearts must be the remembrance of that love divine, which, as it were, solemnly took them into its own arms from the bosom of their mother when they had but just entered upon life and were still rosy from the birth that put this song into their mouths, “Thou hast made me to hope from my mother’s breasts; I was cast upon thee from the womb; thou hast been my God from my mother’s belly” (Ps. 22:10, 11), which, in short, from early childhood, as we say, united them to itself by the holiest bond and mercifully initiated them into the enjoyment of all good.

The same remembrance, as it is full of consolation, is also calculated to strengthen the Christian virtues and the power of genuine holiness. For nothing ought to be more dear to us than that we may keep sacred and inviolable that covenant of our youth—the first and holiest pledge that has been given to God in our name. ...

For more, see Herman Witsius on the advantage of baptism to pious children.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------

